
Ads on HN? - solarkraft
This is the first time I&#x27;m seeing a submission without any features but &#x27;hide&#x27;. What does this mean?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;BRSne4y
======
frostmatthew
YC-funded startups can post job ads: _These appear on the front page, but are
not stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or comments. They begin part-
way down, then fall steadily, and only one should be on the front page at a
time._
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
solarkraft
I missed this. Thanks.

